# transmitter fm circuit



## solidsnake1990 (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوكم محمد نور الدين مصطفى
انا من مصر وبدرس هندسة الاتصالات و الالكترونيات فى اكاديمية طيبة :86:طالع تالتة باذن الله
لكل محبين دواير الارسال والاستقبال ودواير ال communication
دائرة ارسال اف ام صغيرة وسهلة ومش مكلفة وعملتها بنفسى واتعملت معايا الحمد الله :12::77:
وبترسل على تردد 88mhz او 108mhz حسب tunning
وتكلفتها مش هتعدى 15 جنية ماكسيمم :-



و دااللينك http://www.aaroncake.net/Circuits/fmtrans.asp
اشتغلت معايا زى الفل بس كان فى شوية نويز:9:
و الكمبوننت متوفرة لو انت من مصر روح لى النيخيلى,الامير,رام,ماج............... كلهم قريبين من بعد
فى التحرير
المشكلة اللى هتقبلك هيا coil:86:
:78:حل المشكلة:- 1-تخلعو من راديو بايز عندك او من علبة RF هتلقيها عند بتاع التلفزيونات
2- تلفو بس فى ملحوظة لازم يكون سلك معزول(ورنيش) ودا عزل شفاف وعلى فكرة الدايرة فيها كويلين زى بعض وى اما تلف الكويل لفو على انبوبة قلم مثلا وتكون 5 لفات ويكون قطر اللفة حوالى 4 ممتر كل دا مكتوب فى الموقع اللى انا حاطط الينك بتاعو فوق:20:
فى حاجة برضو لو اديت للدايرة 12فولت هتديك رينج حوالى 400 قدم بلمتر....؟؟مش فاكر التحويل
لو ادتها 9 فولت هتديك رينج اققل بتاع 300 قدم,انا اما عملته خدت السورس من 
ADABTOR 12 VDC
وى كمان متلحمش على طول لازم تجربها الاول على بريد بورد وتطلع النتيجة المطلوبة(تغنى وتسمع نفسك على الراديو)
وفى حاجة كمان الAntenna اعملها سلك عادى بس عريان ويكون طولو متر مثلا او تخلعو من راديو وممكن ماتعملهاش مفيش مشكلة
والكبستور المتغير لو ملقيتش قيمتة مكن تلاقى المكافى لى فى القيمة يعنى بتاع الدايرة3-18pf 
انا جبت لغاية 20 pf واشتغل معايا عادى نو بروبروم
دا كول الى انا عارفوا عن الدايرة واتمنى انى اكون افدتكم ولو بل micro 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة:56:


----------



## طه نورالدين (29 يونيو 2009)

لازم اتعلم مصرية علشان افهمك ;-)
انا لما كان عمري 11 سنة صنعت دارة ارسال fm حتى اني كنت استعين بالترنزستر الموجود داخل مكروفون لصغر حجمه و كفائته علما اني صغر حجم الدراة ولصقها مع ساعة اليد وكذلك تغذيتها ببطارية الساعة "مسافة الارسال لا تتعدى 50 ببطارية ساعة اليد"
بعد مدة حصلت على دارات يفوق مدى ارسالها 11 كم امر مريب يمكنك انشاء حتى قناة راديو fm لكن يلزمك تصريح من السلطات


----------



## solidsnake1990 (29 يونيو 2009)

ماشاء الله معلومات بسمعها لاول مرة ربنا يزيدك علم 
انا مجرد مبتدى فى عالم الالكترونيات ومتبخلش علينا بمعلوماتك الجامدة وشكرا على ردك المفيد


----------

